# Snail Killing Worm?



## wetmartini (Jul 27, 2012)

I purchased a bunch of cheap ramshorn snails as food for my green spotted puffer, and a few days later noticed that several were dead, with nothing but empty shells sitting at the bottom of the tank. I couldn't figure out what had killed them so I did a water change and figured that the live snails may have eaten the remains of the dead ones. 

A few days later, I noticed more dead snails then I saw what I at first assumed was a large planaria. I took it out of the tank to examine more closely and wondered if it might be a leech. well, it turns out that the store I bought the snails from actually sells these "worms" and advertises them as snail killers. 

{Çï·Î¾ÆÄí¾Æ} Àü¹®º£Å¸ÇÇ½¬,¼öÃÊ,¾îÇ×,¼öÁ¶,¹°°í±â,°ÅºÏÀÌ, ¿­´ë¾î ¼öÁ·°ü

Somehow a baby or an egg got into the bag with the snails they gave me. My Korean isn't really that great but the name listed on the site literally translates to "snail ghost." I'm wondering if anyone here knows what these things actually are - are they some kind of leech?

I can say that they are damn effective at killing snails.


----------



## wetmartini (Jul 27, 2012)

Just in case anyone was still searching for this on my behalf, I found out that the critter in question is indeed a leech, mostly likely Helobdella robusta or another in the Helobdella family.


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

Is it red? We discovered a long large red worm like thing in our tank with a bunch of our snails.


----------

